# 2010 310Bhs Bathroom Heat Duct



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I just noticed while loading up the new camper last night there is no heat duct in the bathroom. Has anyone had a problem or complaint about that? While I think of it, I wonder if there is an A/C vent in there? I'll check tonight.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

There is no heat or AC in our bathroom. If the weather is really cold, I will normally prop open the bathroom door during the night to let heat in.

Not having any ducts in the bathroom does kindof suck, but I can understand why, the cost to benefit ratio is probably not very high.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No heat...no A/C in there...

Normally this is not an issue, but when camping in the winter we simply leave the bathroom door open until someone needs to use it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

None in our 2008 21RS either. I would guess that Keystone doesn't want it to be a floor drain in case something overflows or the kids get out of hand with the shower sprayer.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> None in our 2008 21RS either. I would guess that Keystone doesn't want it to be a floor drain in case something overflows or the kids get out of hand with the shower sprayer.


That, and the fact that nobody spends a lot of time in there. (Well, most folks, anyway.) We leave the door open unless someone is using the room. Putting a heat or A/C duct in the bathroom would be of little benefit to the owners, unless, of course, that is their "reading room."









Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have no heat in their but I leave the door open and its fine. Now I do have an AC vent in their and technically its on the wrong side. The other side of the bathroom wall is the back bedroom and that had no AC vent and it got pretty warm in their. So I added a vent in the bedroom by tapping into the duct in the bathroom. It works OK. With the tinted windows and the AC and a fan I heard no more complaints. 









If you went underneath the camper you could add a heat duct and mount the vent on the floor pretty easily with dryer hose, foil tape and a round floor register.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I did notice that the Sidney 325FRE has a heater vent at least in the bathroom. In my 2006 there isn't any vents in the toilet room and I gets cold in there (or hot as the case may be) when the door is closed. The nice thing is that the door opens completely, so it can be left open without interfering with anything else. Works ok with just the DW and me.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Part of the problem in adding air (heat or AC) to such a small room, with the thermostat in the main compartment is that when the thermostat "calls" for heat, that small room has already dropped way down. then, when the temp rises and the thermostat reaches the temp desired, that small room has already climbed well past the temp desired and would probably be real uncomfortable. In essence, the bathroom will cool faster and heat quicker because it is not a designated "zone" like in a home.
We just leave the door open, or place a small ceramic heater in there so it can regulate it's own temp......


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

back in 06, Keystone was thinking. We have heat and AC in our bathroom. The heat was a selling point for the DW. 
Cold blooded don't ya know







!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have no heat in their but I leave the door open and its fine. Now I do have an AC vent in their and technically its on the wrong side. The other side of the bathroom wall is the back bedroom and that had no AC vent and it got pretty warm in their. So I added a vent in the bedroom by tapping into the duct in the bathroom. It works OK. With the tinted windows and the AC and a fan I heard no more complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinkin' that our 29BHS had an A/C vent in there, but couldn't remember. You have the same model/year. That A/C duct would have served a more useful purpose on the other side of the wall, in the bunkhouse. My DD says it gets warm in there unless she leaves the curtain open. But that doesn't afford much privacy for a 14 year old girl and whoever else she brings along. Even with the curtain open, it gets stuffy with a couple people back there overnight.

I'd be curious to know how you managed to add onto the A/C ducting and how you put the vent in there!

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well what I did was removed the B room vent and took a razor blade and cut out the side of the cardboard roof duct. Its about 2 inches thick and rectangular. Next I cut the hole for the register. I actually used the one for the B room and got a new one for the B room with a diffuser so I could get more airflow to the bunk area. Then I fed the dryer hose up and squished it to conform to the hole I cut out of the side of the duct work. I used foil tape to seal it the two together. I also used a piece of cardboard at the end of the duct work to round the square duct. I secured it with foil tape too. I wanted to round out the end and force more air to the vents and not have it bounce around in a square box. I then pulled the dryer vent over the register and taped it to it so its sealed, screwed it to the roof and I was done. Its pretty easy to do and took less then 2 hours. Cost about 15 bucks.


----------

